# RF Tuesday Destin



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Got caught in the rain at 7am while getting bait near the bridge. Nothing like being pelted in the face by rain drops.  Found loads of threadfin, blue runners, sand perch, lizardfish, and sardines by the channel buoy. Went to a rocky bottom less than 20 miles outfor some bottom dropping. Putdown the homemade chum pot off the downrigger and the screenstarted to LIGHT UP.Floated outa liveblue runnerand got a 18LB King. On the bottom caught1 14" Red Snapper, triggers, sharks, and lots of undersize AJs.Winds picked up and seas were capping. Back on the hill at 3.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!

:clap


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Do you leave the chum on the bottom or do you reel it up higher in the water column as you are there for a while? I have been wanting to get a downrigger for trolling, and you gave me another reason to get off of my wallet.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

lol - i couldn't do without downriggers  We bringthe potup off the bottom - yesterday it was 50' from the bottom.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

amanda- how is the king bite over your way? is it hard to find large kings?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (7/10/2008)*amanda- how is the king bite over your way? is it hard to find large kings?


 We hook up with them each trip (..not the smaller"snake" ones though- which isgood- lol -).A friend ofoursfishes along the beachespretty regularly too and he's done really well, snakeson up to40LB.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we will be fishing out of destin this weekend. one of my crew has some king "honey holes" over there. i'll post on monday if we catch anything worth bragging about. thanks for the info.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

yep. i have confirmed that there are some nice kings in destin. we took a 34.66 to the scales for the ADSFR. we had a 45-50lb king next to the boat.... here's the but, a huge shark decided he should have it instead. he bit it off right behind the pec fins and never looked back. one bite from the shark and we are out of the money. :banghead we already had the 34 in the boat and this fish was much bigger. damn sharks :banghead i like the short pass over there. crab island is a real treat when coming back to the dock too....


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds like you had some nice fish!! .. sucks about the shark though :hoppingmad


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah. any day that you kingfish in 1-2 foot seas in green water is a great day. the tremendous king bite was a great bonus. but damn, it was hot. i bet i drank 18 gatorades and bottles of water each day.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I would give anything to be there hooking up with the kings. Instead I am stuck with the good old bass, trout and catfishing up here in the hills of Arkansas. Not that they aren't fun to catch, but there is nothing like the feeling of hooking up to a big one out there and working yourself silly getting them on the boat (or in my case, getting them close to the boat) - LOL.


----------

